
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook - dsr12
https://www.politico.eu/article/obama-hezbollah-the-secret-backstory-of-how-let-off-the-hook/
======
philiphodgen
It’s fascinating to see this story pushed repeatedly and fail to get traction.
It has been posted a few times here on HN, as well as in other outlets.

“Why am I hearing this? Why am I hearing this _now_?” Regardless of the truth
or anti-truth of a particular news story (such as this one), it is useful to
ask myself these meta-questions.

It is also useful to ask another meta question: “Assuming this is true, why is
it failing to get traction?”

~~~
Gibbon1
Yeah it's a huge campaign being pushed basically everywhere.

I'm assuming that Israel, various gulf states and their proxies inside the US
lobbyist complex are a little spaztic about Hezhollah's somewhat higher
geopolitical status. Which they earned by their successful fight against ISIS
in Syria/Lebanon and Iraq.

